# Lake Talquin This Weekend



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Hittin up lake talquin this saturday for some more Crappie fishing.:thumbup: We went two weekends ago and we caught 70+. That IS COUNTING the small ones we had to through back. When we were getting close to our limit we start culling the 10" and 10 1/2". We caught one 15" that was a monster, biggest i think we have ever caught. After cleaning 33 we had to plan another trip. This was when it had gotten a lil colder than it had been after being hot for a couple of weeks. Most people where fishing in the pads and i don't think they were having much success. We couldn't get started until about 8 or 9 that morning because it was literally so foggy you couldn't see your hand in front of your face. After it cleared we long lined the mouth of Boy Scout (or oclawaha) the WHOLE day until about an hour before dark bc we still had to clean fish and make a 2 hour ride back home. IN MY OPINION LAKE TALQUIN IS HANDS DOWN THE BEST CRAPPIE FISHING AROUND. 

Has anyone been to lake talquin lately and had any success?


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

my buddy and his bass club will be there this weekend. i dont think they will be doing much crappie fishing though...you have a pic of that 15"er?


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Unfortunately not  i tried to get dad to wait to clean until we got home so we could take a picture of all our fish, but he said he didn't want to clean fish after a 2 hour ride back. I sure wish i would have because crappie.com is having a virtual big fish crappie tournament and i'm almost positive it would have place... but i guess that's just our luck.


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

it happends i have have been waiting to catch my first 5lb bass and i think i caught it, but no scale and the camera on the phone i had was crap..no light and it was dark.


----------

